# Laguna card key replacement



## SineWave

Has come to that time to get the crappy card-keys replaced. Would love to hear some feedback (if any) from other posters on costs for replacement and where.
From what I hear from mechanics so far, Renault dealerships are using it as a nice little earner.


----------



## contemporary

unless you lost it all it needs is a new battery, dealerships no matter what the brand clean up on lost keys


----------



## SineWave

No. Not lost. Both banjaxed!


----------



## Guest107

400 min


----------



## beldin

What is exactly wrong with it. Is it not locking or not starting the car.
A useful website is renaltforums 
Here is a thread on faulty keycards
There might be some info of help.
[broken link removed]


----------



## SineWave

> 400 min



Far cry from "Penny Apples" alright!!


----------



## Dave T

Crappy car keys........hmmmmm 

ok put it another way.....lets say god forbid you were involved in a head on collision at 100km/hr. picture this what would happen to your right knee on impact should the car be fitted with a standard key assembly which has all the steering lock componts stick out. THINK ABOUT IT!

the main problem with key cards is poeple sit on them in their pockets


----------



## AJC

SineWave said:


> Has come to that time to get the crappy card-keys replaced.


 
Hmmm.  4 years later, and no problem with either of my two keys...bar a new battery which cost me c.€1.50


----------



## roxy

My boyfriend's key is the same, Renault Newlands Cross quoted him €210. He's tried new battery but it's dead as a dodo.


----------



## SineWave

1. After going to the forums kindly posted by beldin I have found someone with the same problem as mine. Dissected key and am securing switch and replacing button pad with silicon (€00.004).........just waiting for it to dry and if successful will approach other key.

2. Dave T. Re: Crappy car keys. Yep. The last one that just failed was dropped to ground in forecourt and at €200 a shot that's a bit "cheap"! The technology within and hardware around it is probably worth €10, unless Renault R&D factored replacement key revenue in to model!

3. AJC. Best of luck. Avoid dropping your car "key", and should you, I reckon the potential €200 will be as bitter to you as I.


----------



## fobs

Just have this problem with my 2 card keys! One key will not open the car and the other will not lock the car! It will drive fine but involves getting out of car and leaving back door open and leaning in and hitting the central locking button to lock the car. My dealership said there was no known problems with Laguna keys but we felt there must be if the 2 keys had the same problem shortly after each other. Will look at the REnault Forum.


----------



## johnnycash

I have the same problem - car won't lock, because the switch behind the 'lock' button has become detached.  Is it possible to take the cover off the key, to get at the switch inside (or do I need to hack the button off with a stanley knife like our friend on the renault forum) ?  I only have 1 key so I don't want to make a mess of it !!


----------



## NevJudeLuke

*Laguna 1.9 Dci - Blown Turbo*

Hi,

just checking on the replacement key cards. These may be the least of your worries! 

I currently drive, well did until last thursday, a 02 Laguna 1.9DCI. Less than 80K miles! On my way to work last thursday, just after been stuck in road-works traffic lights, I noticed a severe lack of power from the engine. Nothing came up on the dash, no warning lights etc. so I carried on albeit lumbering along at around 40kph. Suddenly a lot of white smoke bellowed from the exhaust. I didnt know what was happening so turned the car off and jumped from the car. I guessed there was something up as the engine kept running, at a crazy speed, and I was standing on the far side of the road with the key-card in my hand! It eventually stopped and I returned to the car, after knocking maybe three or four years off the ozone layer! 

I was in complete shock and locked the car and decided to walk the 3 miles or so to work. I rang a local Renault garage and asked them to pick it up, which they did!

It turns out the turbo had blown and in doing so sucked all the oil from the sump, which may have destroyed the engine, as it was still running at a crazy speed! They quoted me a huge amount of money to have it repaired. I only bought the car private 10 weeks ago and the owner to be fair has been of great help, he even picked the car up on a borrowed transporter and brought it to my local mechanic. 

He brought the car in from the UK originally and assures me all the sevirces were complete and on time from Renault dealers in the UK. This was confirmed in the book that came with the car.

I decided to do some more investigation and found the following 

[broken link removed]


I noticed that Renault UK have stood by these faults and have them repaired without cost to the owner should they arise.

I wonder if its too much to ask, but do our Irish renault dealers do the same?


----------



## jeepers5

has anybody ever drilled into the corner of a laguna keycard to put a keyring on???


----------



## Madilla

What about cards you can buy on ebay which supposedly only need to be reprogrammed. Anyone any idea how much the programming would cost or if it is a success?


----------



## beldin

Jeepers5 : - I have seen one card drilled like that for a key ring. Obviously it is the end that doesn't go into the slot. Maybe he got lucky but I would be very slow to do that as I would need to be sure where the internal PCB ends.

Madilla :- Reprogramming can only be done by Renault dealer so maybe get a quote from them.
On the renaultforum.co.uk one of the threads deals with this.

[broken link removed]


----------



## glan03

I have had the same problem with both cards. They were not sat on etc. I was charged just under 260 euro from a renault dealer for a card and programming.. This is a major fault with renault key cards. Remember they are not lost just faulty and I dont expect to have to replace two keys in any car after four years. Some of the cards open easily but in my case the card was well glued together. According to people in the renault forums it is the micro switch that is faulty and should be easy to repair if you can get the card open. I would not buy a renault again.


----------



## PAR

[broken link removed] are inexpensive and quick to return your repaired keys, have sent both keys over and would recommend despite repaired keys being more likely than new keys to fail again. I would still consider this option better value than paying dealer prices.


----------



## ang1170

See: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=421753#post421753


----------



## Pteam

Just to follow up on this topic.Had the luck to lose last key to our Megane 2007.Renault told us 10 day wait and 240 euro to replace card.
Locksmith in Dundalk got us sorted in 1 hour and 180 euro.Some difference.


----------



## emul

Have you a new key from the locksmith ? or repaired old one?


----------



## Pteam

Brand new key.Lost the only one we ever had for the car.I hate Renaults.Nothing is ever straight forward with them.


----------

